# We Got Ti Kan (AMB) an HD800!



## IPodPJ

As a continuation to the Ti Kan appreciation thread and knowing that Ti loves Sennheisers, I propose those who own AMB gear and/or appreciate all his help on the forum chip in to buy him a pair of HD800. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The contributions will be in the amount of $10. I'll make the first. Surely there are 140 people here who own AMB gear and appreciate it and/or the help he gives on the forum. And he did contribute significantly to the group build project for Krmathis' B22. So if you are able, please add your name to the list. I will update the list regularly.

 Once the full $1400 has been collected, a pair of HD800 will be ordered from TTVJ and shipped to Ti.

 __________________________________________________ __________________________________

[size=x-small][size=xx-small]This will be posted several times until all 140 spots are filled so that everyone sees it.[/size][/size]
*[size=small]
 IMPORTANT UPDATE (1/17/10) - Please read the following very carefully:[/size]*[size=x-small]

 If you have signed up to make a contribution:

 Please make sure that you can accept Private Messages. If you have your PM setting turned off, you must turn it on. When the list fills up I will send you a PM with my PayPal e-mail address that you will be sending your contribution to.

 You must list your Head-Fi user name in the notes section of the PayPal transaction, as well as the slot position number in the list. If you do not do this I will not be able to tell who sent the contribution.

 If you wish to send the money as a "Personal Transfer, Gift", and have the funds already in your PayPal account, you need only send an exact amount of *$10.00*.

 If you live inside the United States and wish to send the money as a "Personal Transfer" but do not have the funds in your PayPal account, or you wish to send it as a "purchase/payment", you will need to send an amount of *$10.61* so that I end up with the proper amount. (How this amount was computed: $10.61 - 2.9% fee - $0.30 fee = $10.00)

 [/size][size=x-small]If you live outside of the United States and wish to send the money as a Personal Transfer but do not have the funds in your PayPal account, or you wish to send it as a "purchase/payment", you will need to send an amount of *$10.72* so that I end up with the proper amount.[/size] [size=x-small](How this amount was computed: $10.72 - 3.9% fee - $0.30 fee = $10.00)[/size]

OR: If PayPal gives you the option to pay the fees yourself, you are certainly welcome to select that option.

 Thank you.


----------



## IPodPJ

1) IpodPJ
 2) krmathis
 3) FallenAngel
 4) SoupRKnowva
 5) scootermafia
 6) El_Doug
 7) Uncle Erik
 8) mattcalf
 9) MrMajestic2
 10) johnwmclean
 11) digger945
 12) Hottuna_
 13) sergery
 14) wink
 15) MisterX
 16) akcrusier
 17) KT88
 18) fordgtlover
 19) K3cT
 20) cfcubed
 21) Lil' Knight
 22) tacitapproval
 23) pabbi1
 24) Menisk
 25) ecclesand
 26) TeraHz
 27) XXII
 28) linuxworks
 29) strid3r
 30) Beefy
 31) ting.mike
 32) Pars
 33) SoapSeller
 34) tintin47
 35) nattonrice
 36) kklee
 37) MoodySteve
 38) fishski13
 39) oneplustwo
 40) pixeljedi
 41) Dreadhead
 42) Iniamyen
 43) joneeboi
 44) tcpoint
 45) jantze
 46) ujamerstand
 47) PScal
 48) aloksatoor
 49) MASantos
 50) Voltron
 51) smeggy
 52) The Monkey
 53) cankin
 54) xxbaker
 55) Covenant
 56) _Anonymous-01_
 57) Zaubertuba
 58) dpmiller
 59) naamanf
 60) jeremyrp
 61) n_maher
 62) dBel84
 63) stew1234
 64) user18
 65) Listen2this1
 66) rockcod
 67) qusp
 68) Postal_Blue
 69) HeadphoneAddict
 70) Koyaan I. Sqatsi
 71) ShinyFalcon
 72) TzeYang
 73) wap32
 74) Ynis Avalach
 75) thrice
 76) sandbasser
 77) SiBurning
 78) diditmyself
 79) gabriel-dan
 80) Elephas
 81) tomb
 82) itsborken
 83) GWorlDofSPACE
 84) odigg
 85) Volkum
 86) AtomikPi
 87) amc
 88) aamefford
 89) Mariuslk
 90) UKToecutter
 91) Reighlok
 92) Possédé
 93) pistolsnipe
 94) erd
 95) bada bing
 96) j-n
 97) hiker101
 98) Mercator
 99) Rooford
 100) reod
 101) technetium
 102) Magsy
 103) Sinwerm
 104) ChrisX
 105) amphead
 106) mrarroyo
 107) Anonanimal
 108) dazzer1975
 109) Malvin
 110) Henmyr
 111) komi *x2*
 112) AffeX
 113) Zombie_X
 114) episiarch
 115) Polacchini
 116) steven2992
 117) TwinFinnley
 118) Jim Hamley
 119) trumbldw
 120) dude_500
 121) Skubasteve
 122) julius_the_cat
 123) h.rav
 124) limpidglitch
 125) MrSlim
 126) stixx
 127) JamesL
 128) Tedro
 129) gspence2000
 130) pdupiano
 131) CodeToad
 132) anetode
 133) rds
 134) shldn
 135) Fuzzy OneThree
 136) mideel
 137) 4season
 138) vilts
 139) jopagi
 140) amb


----------



## krmathis

Count me in!
 After all the work he put into my β22 he more than deserve it.


----------



## FallenAngel

Oh hell yeah, sign me up!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

sign me up to IpodPJ, im planning on getting a degree in EE because of the man, and im sure his help will come in very handy in the future. Gonna start class this fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the best part is that im doing it purely for hobbying lol not even looking to get a job with it.


----------



## scootermafia

I'm in.


----------



## El_Doug

Count me in! 

 Honestly, this man deserves an Orpheus


----------



## Uncle Erik

Count me in!


----------



## mattcalf

As you know, I'm in.


----------



## MrMajestic2

In like Barney! It's going to be legendary


----------



## johnwmclean

Of course, I’m in.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrMajestic2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In like Barney! It's going to be legendary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wonder how long it will take to fill up the list.


----------



## FallenAngel

Not long


----------



## IPodPJ

Well, if we can get 10 people a day, he could have his phones in a few weeks! (We've got 10 and it's only been two hours.) Try to send PMs to people you know that have AMB gear to direct them to this thread.


----------



## digger945

*I'm in*


----------



## Hottuna_

As a recent inductee into the beta22 gang, 
 Count me in.


----------



## sergery

Count me in too!


----------



## wink

I'm in.


----------



## MisterX

10 slots. 
 (mark me down for $100)


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_10 slots. 
 (mark me down for $100)_

 

That is very generous, but at this time we shouldn't accept more than a $10 donation from any member. We could probably fill the list up very quickly if we did that, but this should be a show of support from the entire community. $10 per person keeps it fair and level, and no one will feel second-rate to someone else that is able to contribute more. If, when we near the end of the list the amount hasn't been reached for an extended period of time then you are free to contribute the remainder.


----------



## akcrusier

As a happy B24 owner you can count me in.


----------



## KT88

I'm in as well


----------



## IPodPJ

I wonder if this should be in the Headphone forum instead of the DIY forum. Hmmm.... If it gets moved by the mods, you know where it went.


----------



## fordgtlover

I'm in - I'd be happy to contribute more.


----------



## K3cT

Count me in, folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. I can't wait to finish my σ11 and γ2/σ25!


----------



## cfcubed

I'm in too of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WRT correct forum for this, it's too late now but when this was done for runeight it was stealthy posted to "Members Lounge"... But it was so stealthy that it took PMs to get the word out... So I'd think its fine staying here now since it is.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Me in.


----------



## tacitapproval

I will happily contribute.


----------



## pabbi1

I'm in - should be 2x, one for each m³, but, I'll save the others for the Morsel, Eric and Tangent threads ((Pi)META, for those who don't know the back story).


----------



## Menisk

I'll sign up for this. Love my little Mini3 and the speed with which he replied to my threads when I was searching for help.


----------



## ecclesand

I'm in!


----------



## TeraHz

I'm in too!


----------



## XXII

Count me in.


----------



## linuxworks

would have had a better effect if this was before the holiday, lol.

 count me in for a slot.


----------



## strid3r

I'm in for a slot. If you decide to do multiple slots per member, I'll take a few.


----------



## Beefy

I'm in, and would be happy to contribute more.

 The amount of time Ti has saved me with invaluable advice is well beyond a meagre donation......


----------



## ting.mike

I am in!!!

 Thanks Ti Kan for the wonderful Beta22!


----------



## Pars

I'm in


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Count me in!
 After all the work he put into my β22 he more than deserve it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

You should probably just buy him the H800s, no?


----------



## SoapSeller

Another one in.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should probably just buy him the H800s, no?_


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should probably just buy him the H800s, no?_

 

That would be a great gesture. Then everyone else can take their $10 and donate to some relief organization for Haiti.


----------



## ecclesand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would be a great gesture. Then everyone else can take their $10 and donate to some relief organization for Haiti._

 

Fantastic idea!!!!


----------



## tintin47

I think we should get him a beta-22...


 Kidding aside, I'm in.


----------



## nattonrice

Hehe...

 I'm in.


----------



## kklee

I'm in.


----------



## MoodySteve

I'm in for at LEAST one. 

 Thanks again, Ti!


----------



## fishski13

count me in for $10!!!


----------



## oneplustwo

I'm in too.


----------



## IPodPJ

Tyrion and n_maher --- were you wanting to be added to the list as well? Since you didn't say that you were "in", I figured not but it doesn't hurt to double check.


----------



## pixeljedi

Definitely count me in


----------



## IPodPJ

Excellent! 41 people in less than 12 hours.


----------



## Dreadhead

I'm in.


----------



## Iniamyen

Of course I am in.


----------



## scootermafia

I loved my M3 and someday I'll have a B22 - thanks Ti!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tyrion and n_maher --- were you wanting to be added to the list as well? Since you didn't say that you were "in", I figured not but it doesn't hurt to double check._

 

No, but I will donate $10 more to the Red Cross.


----------



## joneeboi

Me too.


----------



## tcpoint

I'm in.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joneeboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me too._

 

For red cross, or this thread?


----------



## jantze

I'm in.


----------



## ujamerstand

...


----------



## PScal

I am in.


----------



## aloksatoor

I am in. Let me know the paypal.


----------



## Todd

TTVJ Will throw in free shipping

 Todd


----------



## ujamerstand

count me in as well


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ujamerstand* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_count me in as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You were already counted in 25 minutes ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 And thanks, Todd!

 And for those who didn't see the initial post, money will not be collected until the list has filled up. At that point I will post or PM you my PayPal address.


----------



## MASantos

I'm in too!


----------



## Voltron

I'm in for Ti and the Red Cross Haiti fund.


----------



## amb

Wow, I log in today to see that this is already well underway. I really don't know what to say. I feel that I should buy my own HD800 when I am ready, but I also understand your generosity. To that I could only say thanks. I am truly humbled. This is an amazing community and you are all great people.

 The suggestion about donating to Haiti earthquake relief is an excellent one. I will make a donation independently of this activity, and urge you all to do likewise. To avoid spamming this thread, I'll just point you to Amercian Red Cross and also this article in case you want to donate to a different charity organization. Thanks to you all.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I log in today to see that this is already well underway. I really don't know what to say. I feel that I should buy my own HD800 when I am ready, but I also understand your generosity. To that I could only say thanks. I am truly humbled. This is an amazing community and you are all great people._

 

If it weren't for the M3's elegant design and excellent documentation, I wouldn't have got into DIY. Now ALL of my equipment is DIY, and I wouldn't have it any other way.

 So I don't see it as generosity...... I see it as fair payment for everything you have done for me. And I strongly suspect others will feel the same way


----------



## smeggy

In


----------



## IPodPJ

51/140 people so far in 14 hours. Superb!


----------



## The Monkey

In. Thanks to Ti's great design and a friend's amazing attention to detail in the build, I have an amp with which I hope never to part.

 EDIT: Will also donate to Red Cross for Haiti.


----------



## Cankin

Count me in!


----------



## xxbaker

I'm in for $10.


----------



## Covenant

I am in for $10 for Ti also


----------



## Zaubertuba

I'm in!


----------



## IPodPJ

57/140


----------



## dpmiller

In for $10.

 I'm working on a B22 and Y1. amb.org is a wonderful site, and Ti's posts here at head-fi are always interesting and helpful.


----------



## naamanf

In.


----------



## jeremyrp

I'm in...


----------



## dBel84

me 2


----------



## stew1234

Count me in.


----------



## IPodPJ

63/140 @ 20 hours.


----------



## user18

I'm in


----------



## fishski13

i'm totally cool with PJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. thanks for doing this for Ti and the DIY community.


----------



## Listen2this1

In for ten


----------



## rockcod

sign me up


----------



## qusp

i'm in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope he actually LIKES HD800 Ha!! I assume someone knows the answer to this?


----------



## Postal_Blue

I'm in.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Just saw this - I'm in. I also sent a donation to the Red Cross for the earthquake victims.


----------



## n3rdling

I'm all for helping out the earthquake victims, but what's with the announcements that you've sent donations to them? What ever happened to just sending the money without letting the world know? You probably aren't trying to do this on purpose, but you're coming across as pretty lame. Donations should be about the recipients, not the senders. :/

 Back a bit more on topic: it seems there are some not comfortable with sending the money to a middleman first, and you can't really blame them, no matter who that middleman may be. What if the money was sent directly to TTVJ? Is there any way to make this easy on both us and you, Todd?


----------



## FallenAngel

My offer stands, and I can extend it more - if anybody is not comfortable with sending money to "any middleman", I will easily front it to IPodPJ on their behalf and collect it after Ti has received the headphones. Yes, I simply trust him that much.


----------



## IPodPJ

n3rdling, are you in for $10? I assume so from your response but can't be sure.

 Sure, if Todd is cool with counting names and collecting money from 140 people that's fine. But I don't think you should volunteer him for something or pressure him to do something he didn't ask to do.

 FallenAngel, that is very generous but I don't think it's necessary. This is getting a little silly already. Do some of you honestly think any member here is going to steal money from 140 people? Aside from the obvious ethical reasons, that's a crime and would result in jailtime. I ask the mods to please remove any such posts in the future, and if they choose to pick someone to collect the money it is fine with me. But please stop detracting from the purpose of this thread which is to give thanks to a member of the community we appreciate and respect by doing something nice for him.


----------



## IPodPJ

70/140. Halfway there!


----------



## ShinyFalcon

Ah why not...


----------



## n3rdling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure, if Todd is cool with counting names and collecting money from 140 people that's fine. But I don't think you should volunteer him for something or pressure him to do something he didn't ask to do._

 

That wasn't my intention at all.


----------



## TzeYang

me me me.

 Paypal pls.


----------



## ting.mike

72 out of 140 slots... 

 I like this idea!


----------



## wap32

Count me in!

 AMB's contribution to the DIY community has been outstanding and his designs keep raising the bar.


----------



## Ynis Avalach

Please count me in for at least one spot! Ti and his work (esp the b22) is one of the reasons I got into this hobby which will be my profession in some time, I hope. And the HD800 is a dream,so I guess a worthy gift to a fellow head-fi contributor. greetz and thank you all and esp to the mod for this opportunity!


----------



## thrice

Count me in as well.


----------



## sandbasser

Great idea, I'm in for $10.


----------



## SiBurning

In. He deserves something to cuddle with to remind him he's appreciated. Wish we could get it custom engraved or something.

 It does make me wonder....
 He may be tops on the list, but he's not the only one.


----------



## diditmyself

I'm in.


----------



## gabriel-dan

Count in! and honestly the man deserves more than $10.


----------



## Elephas

Count me in.

 Maybe someday there will be an AMB electrostatic amp design that's an alternative to this?


----------



## tomb

I'm in ...


----------



## itsborken

I'm in


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

I am also IN!!!


----------



## IPodPJ

If you're in, please say "I'm in." If you give an unsure answer, I will be unsure whether you want to be added to the list.


----------



## ShinyFalcon

Sure, most of us builders knows his Paypal. But knowing that his Paypal is associated with a business, I don't think it's the best of ideas. Paypal will probably conceive the influx of 140 "gifts" as suspicious and freeze his account...


----------



## odigg

I'm in. If anybody wants to get Ti Kan a Beyer T1 as well, you can count me in for that as well


----------



## diditmyself

A gift is a gift, a token of appreciation. A money fund is not the same. IPodPJ, stick to your original idea.


----------



## n_maher

A quick statement - PJ has discussed this with jude and been given permission to proceed. He's also agreed to be transparent with how much is donated and where all of it goes. If that is insufficient for some people then those people are in no way bound to participate. Heck, no one is bound or should feel in any way pressured to contribute. In that vein I will be trying to keep this thread as on topic as possible.


----------



## Volkum

I'm in. It's the least any of us could do for someone who supplies us with fun projects (Gamma1/2 parts should arrive from Digikey today!)


----------



## AtomikPi

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## amc

Im In. As a noob he let me participate in the Y2 beta.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShinyFalcon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure, most of us builders knows his Paypal. But knowing that his Paypal is associated with a business, I don't think it's the best of ideas. Paypal will probably conceive the influx of 140 "gifts" as suspicious and freeze his account..._

 

Well we aren't going to send Ti gifts. We are sending him one headphone, and something else along with it. But I hope that "freezing" isn't the case for myself or anyone who receives the payments from the members. I will check with PayPal on the issue because you make a valid point. But since the transfer was initiated by the party sending it, I can't see why it would be a problem.

 And thanks, Nate.

 87/140


----------



## n_maher

If we want to bypass the potential gift issue it's simply a matter of everyone sending PJ $10.61 for folks in the US and $10.72 for cross-boarder transactions so that he "clears" $10 from the transaction.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Whatever way would be fine for me, as long as Ti gets what he deserves to have.


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whatever way would be fine for me, as long as Ti gets what he deserves to have._

 

(looks around)

 we're still talkin' headphones, riiiight?


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If we want to bypass the potential gift issue it's simply a matter of everyone sending PJ $10.61 for folks in the US and $10.72 for cross-boarder transactions so that he "clears" $10 from the transaction._

 

Yes, that's a very good idea for anyone who doesn't want to send a personal gift. Does that 61¢ and 72¢ include the additional fees that would be charged by adding that amount to the total? If so, great.


----------



## aamefford

I'm In!


----------



## Mariuslk

You can sign me up too. I haven't been a member here for too long, but long enough to appreciate his support. I am enjoying my CK2III!


----------



## UKToecutter

I'm in too......

 (still waiting for my boards though)


----------



## Reighlok

I am in too.


----------



## Possede

I'm in!


----------



## pistolsnipe

count me in


----------



## erd

Love my b22+o22. Count me in.


----------



## IPodPJ

94/140. Nicely done, guys!


----------



## bada bing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elephas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Count me in.

 Maybe someday there will be an AMB electrostatic amp design that's an alternative to this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

I was thinking along the same lines; let's give AMB a Jade or O2 then it would be a win:win .

 I'm in though.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bada bing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking along the same lines; let's give AMB a Jade or O2 then it would be a win:win .

 I'm in though._

 

thats sneaky..give him an O2, that would force him to design a ultimate electrostats amp


----------



## j-n

I'm in.


----------



## hiker101

I'm in.


----------



## Mercator

I'm in.


----------



## Rooford

I'm in.

 I've built a M3, Y1/Y2 Gamma, Mini3, Sigma 22, Sigma 11 and almost complete Beta 22. Each project is very well documented with explanations regarding the design along with clear build instructions. It's evident Ti has sunk a lot of time into not only the design of these projects but more importantly sharing and supporting through his website and shop. 

 Thanks Ti, it's appreciated!


----------



## reod

I'm in


----------



## IPodPJ

100/140


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Yes, Its getting fast. I am really happy for Ti.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GWorlDofSPACE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, Its getting fast. I am really happy for Ti._

 

Me too. I'm excited for him and I know he'll get tons of pleasure out of them. I wonder if he'll just use them single ended or balanced.


----------



## scootermafia

As the person who invented the balanced beta, why the hell would he not use it balanced


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me too. I'm excited for him and I know he'll get tons of pleasure out of them. I wonder if he'll just use them single ended or balanced._

 

I think balanced.


----------



## technetium

I am in. I am currently building two b22 and he has been very helpful! 

 Btw perhaps we should get him a pair directly from Sennheiser, then he would get the special case as well.


----------



## nattonrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why the hell would he not use it balanced _

 

Because AFAIK his b22 is a 3-channel on e22 back pane, using a single s22 supply.


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GWorlDofSPACE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think balanced.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the 800 has detachable cords, right? so there IS no 'choice'. you plug whatever cord you want in and go with SE or bal.

 at least you don't have to cut/ruin the stock cord to have 'variety'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: how about this for a tweak: we also include 2 hd800 connectors so he can wire up his own cabling if he wants. just the solder-tip connectors that go on the headphones, themselves. if we have extra $$, it would be a nice touch to include a set of those.


----------



## Magsy

And another, I'm in..


----------



## luvdunhill

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As the person who invented the balanced beta, why the hell would he not use it balanced _

 

because he invented the single ended beta first


----------



## The Monkey

3-channel B22 FTW!


----------



## linuxworks

2-ch b22 ftmfw (for the more frugal win)


----------



## The Monkey

heh, well played.


----------



## Sinwerm

I have not posted in ages but still read here on almost a daily basis. Always look for Ti"s posts and responses a wealth of information. Love his website such inovation for the DIY community. This is a great way to say thanks wonderfull idea IPodPJ.

 Im in , will just have to tell the new wife (got married in October Las Vegas style) that this is a needfull budget adjustment.


----------



## nattonrice

FTMFW! 

 I like it =D


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sinwerm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im in , will just have to tell the new wife (got married in October Las Vegas style) that this is a needfull budget adjustment._

 

You need to work out a system whereby she doesn't notice every $10, or if she does, she trusts you and/or doesn't care what you do with your fun money.


----------



## Sinwerm

Im a still a smoker so she notices the close to 10 bucks a pack that I fudge in the budget NYC prices. I gotta quit.


----------



## IPodPJ

Wow, and I thought the $6 a pack prices here in California were absurd.


----------



## ChrisX

I'll also join in.


----------



## IPodPJ

[size=x-small][size=xx-small]This will be posted several times until all 140 spots are filled so that everyone sees it.[/size][/size]
*[size=small]
 IMPORTANT UPDATE - Please read the following very carefully:[/size]*[size=x-small]

 If you have signed up to make a contribution:

 Please make sure that you can accept Private Messages. If you have your PM setting turned off, you must turn it on. When the list fills up I will send you a PM with my PayPal e-mail address that you will be sending your contribution to.

 You must list your Head-Fi user name in the notes section of the PayPal transaction. If you do not do this I will not be able to tell who sent the contribution.

 If you wish to send the money as a "Personal Transfer, Gift", and have the funds already in your PayPal account, you need only send an exact amount of *$10.00*.

 If you live inside the United States and wish to send the money as a "Personal Transfer" but do not have the funds in your PayPal account, or you wish to send it as a "purchase/payment", you will need to send an amount of *$10.61* so that I end up with the proper amount. (How this amount was computed: $10.61 - 2.9% fee - $0.30 fee = $10.00)

 [/size][size=x-small]If you live outside of the United States and wish to send the money as a Personal Transfer but do not have the funds in your PayPal account, or you wish to send it as a "purchase/payment", you will need to send an amount of *$10.72* so that I end up with the proper amount.[/size] [size=x-small](How this amount was computed: $10.72 - 3.9% fee - $0.30 fee = $10.00)[/size]

OR: If PayPal gives you the option to pay the fees yourself, you are certainly welcome to select that option.

 Thank you.


----------



## mattcalf

Wow this is going great. Thanks PJ for organising it all, alot smoother then if I did it.


----------



## amphead

I'm in, but would like to send a money order instead of using paypal. IPodPJ send me a PM with the address to send the MO please. Great idea for one of the great designers in the audio design world.


----------



## IPodPJ

Amphead, thank you but I am not going to accept any other payment than PayPal. It will get too complicated receiving other forms of payment from members, possibly receiving payments at different times and having to make multiple trips to the bank. Maybe someone will let you send them a money order and then they can send it to me via PayPal, and they will have to list both theirs and your Head-Fi user name in the notes section.

 If you don't have a PayPal account, I can send you a PayPal invoice and you can pay it with a credit or debit card. I just need to know if you live in the U.S. or not.


----------



## fishski13

assuming this would be o.k. with Amphead, could he just send me a MO and i pay via Paypal for both of us?


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fishski13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_assuming this would be o.k. with Amphead, could he just send me a MO and i pay via Paypal for both of us?_

 

Sure. Just remember to to list both of your Head-Fi user names in the notes section.


----------



## mrarroyo

I am in!


----------



## Anonanimal

Count me in for sure. This is an excellent idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: Add me to the 'will contribute more if required list' please!


----------



## IPodPJ

*107/140*... getting close!


----------



## SiBurning

Can you clarify the paypal fees? The following applies to regular members. Premium members might be subject to additional fees.

  Quote:


 What are the fees for PayPal accounts?
 ...
 Sending money – Personal payments:

*It's free *within the U.S. to send money to family and friends *when you use your PayPal balance or bank account* and you send the money through the PayPal website.

*There is a fee* to send money as a personal payment *using a debit card or credit card*. The fee in the U.S. is 2.9% plus $0.30 USD of the amount you send. For example, if you send $100.00 USD by credit card, the fee would be $3.20 USD ($2.90 + $0.30). For personal payments, *the sender can pay the fee or pass it on to the recipient*.

 Receiving money – Personal payments:

 It's free to receive money from friends or family in the U.S. when they send the money from the PayPal website using their PayPal balance or their bank account.

 If you receive a personal payment made from a debit card or credit card, the sender has the option to pay the fee or pass it on to you.

 If the fee is passed to you, it is 2.9% plus $0.30 USD of the amount you receive. For example, if you are sent $100.00 USD by credit card, the fee would be $3.20 USD ($2.90 + $0.30).

 There is a fee if you click Request Money on the PayPal website and request money from friends and family. 
 

It would seem we can send $10 and pay the fee, if applicable. Do you have additional fees on your end?


----------



## IPodPJ

If you choose to select the "pay fees" option, that is fine. In my experience most people don't do this though.


----------



## dazzer1975

Ill contribute a ten spot.

 I wouldnt be wanting to build a beta 22 if the beta 22 hadnt of been invented, plus these diy forums and the ones on ambs site will be coming in mighty useful when I finally get round to making it, thats gotta be worth ten dollars of anyones money.


----------



## Malvin

Count me in. m3, mini3, ckIII, jisbos, y1, beta22 etc.. Thank you, Ti


----------



## Henmyr

I'll contribute
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gamma2 + CK2III = Thanks Ti!


----------



## fishski13

110??? i say we take MisterX up on his $100 and put it toward a cable upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fishski13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_110??? i say we take MisterX up on his $100 and put it toward a cable upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

I will have to check with the staff on that. A cable company already offered to donate a cable and they didn't feel it was appropriate. I don't know if actually purchasing one would be different. Plus the fact that Ti is an engineer he may not feel there would be any benefit to an aftermarket cable. Perhaps a mod can comment.


----------



## fordgtlover

^

 I'd suggest that we give Ti the HD800s as Sennheiser made them. I would argue against a cable upgrade.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^

 I'd suggest that we give Ti the HD800s as Sennheiser made them. I would argue against a cable upgrade._

 

Not to micro manage, but that's what I'd suggest as well. Of course, it's a collective gift, so you're all free to do as you wish. If you do decide to send an upgrade cable, it would be appropriate to include the stock cable along with the package as well. 

 If an after-market cable is involved in the deal, it should be purchased at the normal retail price from whichever company's product best serves your needs, rather than being donated by a cable company to shirt-tail on the positive PR that such threads bring. Companies wishing to do promotional giveaways are free to do so by taking out MOT sponsored threads where their prizes are seen by all as upfront and honest advertising.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ If you do decide to send an upgrade cable, it would be appropriate to include the stock cable along with the package as well._

 

Of course. No one is getting into the HD800 box except Ti.


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^

 I'd suggest that we give Ti the HD800s as Sennheiser made them. I would argue against a cable upgrade._

 

I agree, I don’t think Ti’s a strong believer in cable differences, I think it’s a waste.


----------



## komi

I am in, please sign me up ...


 Best guy around ...


----------



## komi

Can someone PM me PayPal email address, i cant wait OP to wake up, i am in Europe +1 GMT ... LoL

 Proud member of TiKan Prototyping Team !


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *komi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone PM me PayPal email address, i cant wait OP to wake up, i am in Europe +1 GMT ... LoL

 Proud member of TiKan Prototyping Team !_

 

I'm up. Please read the first post. PayPal e-mail address will not be given and no money will be collected until the list has filled up, at which point I will PM everyone. When the list is filled I will make sure my PayPal account only has my $10 in it. When the account is filled to $1400 it will be sent immediately to TTVJ. If for any reason additional contributions are given, the money will be donated to the Red Cross Haiti Relief Fund.


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm up. Please read the first post. PayPal e-mail address will not be given and no money will be collected until the list has filled up, at which point I will PM everyone. When the list is filled I will make sure my PayPal account only has my $10 in it. When the account is filled to $1400 it will be sent immediately to TTVJ. If for any reason additional contributions are given, the money will be donated to the Red Cross Haiti Relief Fund._

 

OK, i got it, please put me on the list ....


----------



## IPodPJ

[size=x-small][size=xx-small]This will be posted several times until all 140 spots are filled so that every newcomer to the thread sees it.[/size][/size]
*[size=small]
 IMPORTANT UPDATE - Please read the following very carefully:[/size]*[size=x-small]

 If you have signed up to make a contribution:

 Please make sure that you can accept Private Messages. If you have your PM setting turned off, you must turn it on. When the list fills up I will send you a PM with my PayPal e-mail address that you will be sending your contribution to.

 You must list your Head-Fi user name in the notes section of the PayPal transaction. If you do not do this I will not be able to tell who sent the contribution.

 If you wish to send the money as a "Personal Transfer, Gift", and have the funds already in your PayPal account, you need only send an exact amount of *$10.00*.

 If you live inside the United States and wish to send the money as a "Personal Transfer" but do not have the funds in your PayPal account, or you wish to send it as a "purchase/payment", you will need to send an amount of *$10.61* so that I end up with the proper amount. (How this amount was computed: $10.61 - 2.9% fee - $0.30 fee = $10.00)

 [/size][size=x-small]If you live outside of the United States and wish to send the money as a Personal Transfer but do not have the funds in your PayPal account, or you wish to send it as a "purchase/payment", you will need to send an amount of *$10.72* so that I end up with the proper amount.[/size] [size=x-small](How this amount was computed: $10.72 - 3.9% fee - $0.30 fee = $10.00)[/size]

OR: If PayPal gives you the option to pay the fees yourself, you are certainly welcome to select that option.

 Thank you.


----------



## amphead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fishski13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_assuming this would be o.k. with Amphead, could he just send me a MO and i pay via Paypal for both of us?_

 

Definately Fishski, that would work well. Good to hear from you! Just PM me with your shipping address and I'll get one out to you. Thanks


----------



## AffeX

Great idea. Ti has given SO much to the DIY community and is always helpful regarding build questions. I'm in!


----------



## linuxworks

just one more restate on the cable thing: my idea was to include a spare set of tips (plugs at the hd800 headset) and let HIM create a 2nd cable if he wishes.

 that way he's able to do some testing (that's what we want, right?) on both balanced an unbal phones.

 I would not include any cabling with that; he's more than able to build better cables than any vendor that 'builds' them. but he would need those connector tips that are special to the hd800.

 whaddya say? include some connector tips so he can diy his own 4 wire cable?

 those can't add that much more to the cost, can they?


----------



## The Monkey

My thought is to keep this as simple and straightforward as possible. Stock HD 800 and that's it. Just one monkey's opinion.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My thought is to keep this as simple and straightforward as possible. Stock HD 800 and that's it. Just one monkey's opinion._

 

Yes, absolutely agree!!!! Things can get complicated. Ti is a outstanding DIY an he will know what he needs and what not.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My thought is to keep this as simple and straightforward as possible. Stock HD 800 and that's it. Just one monkey's opinion._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GWorlDofSPACE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, absolutely agree!!!! Things can get complicated. Ti is a outstanding DIY an he will know what he needs and what not._

 

One more in agreement to keep it simple! Just the HD800.


----------



## linuxworks

just as long as there's no 'secondary cable', that's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that would be a huge waste of money in this context.


----------



## komi

This is kinda slow ... Put my name one more time please, i want to donate 2 times - 20 bucks ...


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *komi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is kinda slow ... Put my name one more time please, i want to donate 2 times - 20 bucks ..._

 

For now, only 1 slot per member. This was discussed earlier in the thread.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One more in agreement to keep it simple! Just the HD800. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok.


----------



## fishski13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *johnwmclean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree, I don’t think Ti’s a strong believer in cable differences, I think it’s a waste._

 

x2. i was joking.


----------



## fishski13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Definately Fishski, that would work well. Good to hear from you! Just PM me with your shipping address and I'll get one out to you. Thanks_

 

PM sent.


----------



## Zombie_X

I'd like to be in it as well, where do I send the money?


----------



## IPodPJ

Read the first post.


----------



## AffeX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In. It does make me wonder....
 He may be tops on the list, but he's not the only one._

 

I totally agree and I would gladly send another $10 for either Alex Cavelli, Kevin Gilmore, Jeff Rossel, Phillip LaRocco, Tangent, Jude, (insert your favorite DIY 'rockstar' here). This is not to favor any specific person, but just a mere act of gratitude. It's not that others don't deserve same credit, but let's focus on one cause at a time. 
 It's like the KrMathis beta22, where some began crying, why him not me.
 That's the thing about random act of goodness - it's random.
 Some say, they don't trust a middleman. But really guys - $10 is that much is it?!?


----------



## episiarch

Count me in, please. A very very small way of saying thanks to a very very generous contributor to our community.


----------



## IPodPJ

[size=medium]*114/140*[/size]


----------



## Polacchini

I'm in


----------



## krmathis

So close, but not quite there...

 aka -> *BUMP*


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So close, but not quite there..._

 

It should be opened up to people willing to donate more than $10.

 Waaaaaaaah, people might feel bad because they have donated less. Well, tough mammaries if you're cheap...... lets get this thing done, and get Ti some new phones.


----------



## steven2992

I'm in to


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... lets get this thing done, and get Ti some new phones._

 

At this point, you have enough funds to get get him at pair of his namesake headphones: the T1. Just have Grado do the engraving and it will come out as Ti.


----------



## aloksatoor

lolz @ Wmcmanus


----------



## AffeX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just have Grado do the engraving and it will come out as Ti._

 

great fun! - but no 
 I really look forward to the day when Ti has had his HD800 long time enough that he will come up with the ultimate HD800 amp


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Good call Beefy, and Nate.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Waaaaaaaah, people might feel bad because they have donated less. Well, tough mammaries if you're cheap...... lets get this thing done, and get Ti some new phones._

 

The simple solution to people feeling bad is to not specify how much an individual has donated. Also, how much one gives has little to do with whether or not they're "cheap". Some can afford to donate more, some cannot, some choose not to donate at all. My choice is to not judge any of them.


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At this point, you have enough funds to get get him at pair of his namesake headphones: the T1. Just have Grado do the engraving and it will come out as Ti._

 

I think we should go for HD's what OP started 

 I offer to pay 2 payments, to speedup this a bit ... 

 Talking about engraving, i am willing to do custom case with laser engraving, if someone give me inner dimensions of original box ....

 .


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The simple solution to people feeling bad is to not specify how much an individual has donated. Also, how much one gives has little to do with whether or not they're "cheap". Some can afford to donate more, some cannot, some choose not to donate at all. My choice is to not judge any of them._

 

That was all said with tongue firmly in cheek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly don't care how much anybody donates, so long as the process isn't long and drawn out. But with each passing day, it just becomes more frustrating, and the fact that people willing to donate extra could seal the deal right away...... it seems very silly not to let it happen quicker.

 Though we probably do need to know how much people are paying within this thread, for accounting purposes, and making sure we hit the target without excess.

 I'll start the ball rolling. I will put in a second $10.


----------



## TwinFinnley

I'm in, what do I do now?

 Sorry, I fell off the head-fi wagon for a few months and only started reading threads today... shame on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ti has done so much to help me personally, however, I would be majorly remiss if I didn't do something here to help out with this drive. Kudos to all that have brought this together!


----------



## IPodPJ

If after two weeks from the start of this thread all the slots have not been accounted for, you are welcome to contribute more to finish it.

 TwinFinnley,
 All the details are listed in the first post.


----------



## Beefy

Eight days? FanTAStic!


----------



## strid3r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That was all said with tongue firmly in cheek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly don't care how much anybody donates, so long as the process isn't long and drawn out. But with each passing day, it just becomes more frustrating, and the fact that people willing to donate extra could seal the deal right away...... it seems very silly not to let it happen quicker.

 Though we probably do need to know how much people are paying within this thread, for accounting purposes, and making sure we hit the target without excess.

 I'll start the ball rolling. I will put in a second $10._

 

I'm with you and would gladly donate an additional $10.


----------



## Jim Hamley

I'm in-thanks for doing this.


----------



## johnwmclean

x


----------



## IPodPJ

John, something will be made for him. It's already been planned from the beginning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it kind of detracts from being special if he can read the planning of it here. Perhaps you can remove your post and discuss it in PM.


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *johnwmclean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don’t think a plague would cost too much extra_

 

oh yeah? wikipedia might disagree with you


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *linuxworks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh yeah? wikipedia might disagree with you




_

 

LMAO. Those damn "g"s and "q"s.


----------



## johnwmclean

Ok guys, thanks. I’ll delete my post then so there’s no confusion.


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But it kind of detracts from being special if he can read the planning of it here. Perhaps you can remove your post and discuss it in PM._

 

Totally IPodPJ, I wasn’t thinking. Sorry.


----------



## luvdunhill

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *johnwmclean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Totally IPodPJ, I wasn’t thinking. Sorry._

 

if you guys need someone to hack into his website so you can change the logo, I'm your man. Let me know via PM though, so we don't ruin the surprise.


----------



## ShinyFalcon




----------



## nattonrice

HD800 AND downtime! He'll be thrilled hehe =)


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strid3r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm with you and would gladly donate an additional $10._

 

ditto, make mine $20. Let's get 'er done.


----------



## trumbldw

Cool! I'll do $20.
 Thanks for doing this.


----------



## fishski13

the point of PJ's limit to $10 was allow as many Head-fiers as possible to contribute. i would also suggest posting this thread over at Headwize.com under "DIY Workshop" as well.


----------



## IPodPJ

If you can, please wait to post your additional contribution amounts until the two week period is up. I would like everyone who wants to contribute and be part of this appreciative gesture to have an opportunity to see this thread. Some may be busy or out of town and may not have seen it yet. I never expected it to fill up this fast anyway and originally planned on letting it ride until it did so naturally. I'm sure Ti is not impatient about getting his headphones so there's no reason we should be either.

 This thread started on the 13th of January, so on the 27th of January if it has not filled up you are welcome to contribute whatever you wish and it will of course be appreciated.

 Fishski,
 You'd have to ask one of the mods here. Since this is a community appreciation effort, I don't know if that would be appropriate.

*119/140*


----------



## Uncle Erik

Another bump for this great thread - I'm proud that so many have stepped up to contribute to someone who has given so much.

 If the total is a little short, I'm willing to give a little more.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you can, please wait to post your additional contribution amounts until the two week period is up. I would like everyone who wants to contribute and be part of this appreciative gesture to have an opportunity to see this thread. Some may be busy or out of town and may not have seen it yet. I never expected it to fill up this fast anyway and originally planned on letting it ride until it did so naturally. I'm sure Ti is not impatient about getting his headphones so there's no reason we should be either.

 This thread started on the 13th of January, so on the 27th of January if it has not filled up you are welcome to contribute whatever you wish and it will of course be appreciated.

 Fishski,
 You'd have to ask one of the mods here. Since this is a community appreciation effort, I don't know if that would be appropriate.

*119/140*_

 

By the 27th we'll want to buy him an Apple Tablet instead.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the 27th we'll want to buy him an Apple Tablet instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Eh... just another craze.


----------



## dude_500

I'll give $10


----------



## Skubasteve

Count me in


----------



## julius_the_cat

Me too for the nominal. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## h.rav

Count me in!


----------



## S J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the 27th we'll want to buy him an Apple Tablet instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I lol'd


----------



## fishski13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fishski,
 You'd have to ask one of the mods here. Since this is a community appreciation effort, I don't know if that would be appropriate.

*119/140*_

 

i understand completely. i'm sure Nate is following this thread. i have no issue with the 2 wk window either.


----------



## limpidglitch

I'm in.


----------



## IPodPJ

*124/140

Only 16 slots left.
*


----------



## FallenAngel

Sweet! I'd bet we'll fill the list with 140 uniques.


----------



## anetode

+1. this thread is impressively organized! fitting when one considers the beneficiary


----------



## Cankin

We may need a few on the standby list


----------



## UKToecutter

I don't know that we do.
 Many of us would be happy to 'double up' if some folks are unable/unwilling to stump up when the time comes.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fishski13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i understand completely. i'm sure Nate is following this thread. i have no issue with the 2 wk window either._

 

I'd have no issue with it being posted anywhere else, sadly the Headwize Forums are dead (you can't post) so that's why I didn't bother responding to the initial suggestion.


----------



## fishski13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd have no issue with it being posted anywhere else, sadly the Headwize Forums are dead (you can't post) so that's why I didn't bother responding to the initial suggestion._

 

i didn't realize this. we're getting close enough anyway.


----------



## MrSlim

Please Add me to the list.. thanks


----------



## stixx

bin dabei = I'm in


----------



## IPodPJ

I will be out of town tonight through Sunday evening, and will update the list with new contributors when I return.

 __________________________________________________ _________________

[size=x-small][size=xx-small]This will be posted several times until all 140 spots are filled so that every newcomer to the thread sees it.[/size][/size]
*[size=small]
 IMPORTANT UPDATE - Please read the following very carefully:[/size]*[size=x-small]

 If you have signed up to make a contribution:

 Please make sure that you can accept Private Messages. If you have your PM setting turned off, you must turn it on. When the list fills up I will send you a PM with my PayPal e-mail address that you will be sending your contribution to.

 You must list your Head-Fi user name in the notes section of the PayPal transaction. If you do not do this I will not be able to tell who sent the contribution.

 If you wish to send the money as a "Personal Transfer, Gift", and have the funds already in your PayPal account, you need only send an exact amount of *$10.00*.

 If you live inside the United States and wish to send the money as a "Personal Transfer" but do not have the funds in your PayPal account, or you wish to send it as a "purchase/payment", you will need to send an amount of *$10.61* so that I end up with the proper amount. (How this amount was computed: $10.61 - 2.9% fee - $0.30 fee = $10.00)

 [/size][size=x-small]If you live outside of the United States and wish to send the money as a Personal Transfer but do not have the funds in your PayPal account, or you wish to send it as a "purchase/payment", you will need to send an amount of *$10.72* so that I end up with the proper amount.[/size] [size=x-small](How this amount was computed: $10.72 - 3.9% fee - $0.30 fee = $10.00)[/size]

OR: If PayPal gives you the option to pay the fees yourself, you are certainly welcome to select that option.

 Thank you.


----------



## JamesL

Its been some months since I visited headfi, but you can definitely count me in.

 (I'll check my pm daily so I can get my payment in promptly)


----------



## Tedro

I'm in.


----------



## mattcalf

Bump.

 Lets get those last few places filled up.


----------



## gspence2000

Please count me in!


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mattcalf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bump.

 Lets get those last few places filled up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hopefully we can get the last 11 spots by Wednesday.
*
129/140*


----------



## pdupiano

Better make than 10 spots left. Count me in mate


----------



## CodeToad

I'm in.


----------



## IPodPJ

*LAST CALL! Tomorrow at 11:18 p.m. is the cut off time for new slots to be filled. There are 3 slots left. After the cut off time, I will go through the thread and contact all of the people who wish to contribute additional amounts.

 Thank you all for your tremendous efforts and generosity. I have spoken to Ti and I know he truly appreciates the community sentiment, and will get great use out of his new headphones.*


----------



## anetode

IPodPJ, i just checked on the list & wanted to make sure you counted me in from the "+1" post on the last page


----------



## IPodPJ

Ok, added. I thought you were just agreeing with someone else's post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you caught that.


----------



## cfcubed

> people who wish to contribute additional amounts.

 I may not have said it, but you can chalk me up for a couple extra slots if you need 'em.


----------



## rds

IPodPJ sign me up =)


----------



## Anonanimal

This remains my favorite thread to drop in on right now.


----------



## shldn

Please count me in as well !


----------



## Fuzzy OneThree

Count me in.


----------



## mideel

If there is still room on the list, count me in!


----------



## El_Doug

Just 4 more slots to go! 

 We can totally do this without anyone paying extra!!!


----------



## fishski13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just 4 more slots to go! 

 We can totally do this without anyone paying extra!!!_

 

x2!!! (also a bump)


----------



## 4season

Count me in too!


----------



## IPodPJ

*3 Slots Left!*


----------



## vilts

I'm in


----------



## jopagi

I'm in!


----------



## IPodPJ

We're done!! Ti wants to take the last slot. Good job, everyone!

*140/140*

 Please see the following post and read it very carefully. Between tonight and tomorrow night I will be sending everyone on the list a PM with my PayPal information. Please make sure you get the contributions sent to me within the next 48-72 hours. I would like to place the order with TTVJ on Friday, at the latest Monday.


----------



## IPodPJ

[size=x-small][size=xx-small]This will be posted several times until all 140 spots are filled so that everyone sees it.[/size][/size]
*[size=small]
 IMPORTANT UPDATE (1/17/10) - Please read the following very carefully:[/size]*[size=x-small]

 If you have signed up to make a contribution:

 Please make sure that you can accept Private Messages. If you have your PM setting turned off, you must turn it on. When the list fills up I will send you a PM with my PayPal e-mail address that you will be sending your contribution to.

 You must list your Head-Fi user name in the notes section of the PayPal transaction, as well as the slot position number in the list. If you do not do this I will not be able to tell who sent the contribution.

 If you wish to send the money as a "Personal Transfer, Gift", and have the funds already in your PayPal account, you need only send an exact amount of *$10.00*.

 If you live inside the United States and wish to send the money as a "Personal Transfer" but do not have the funds in your PayPal account, or you wish to send it as a "purchase/payment", you will need to send an amount of *$10.61* so that I end up with the proper amount. (How this amount was computed: $10.61 - 2.9% fee - $0.30 fee = $10.00)

 [/size][size=x-small]If you live outside of the United States and wish to send the money as a Personal Transfer but do not have the funds in your PayPal account, or you wish to send it as a "purchase/payment", you will need to send an amount of *$10.72* so that I end up with the proper amount.[/size] [size=x-small](How this amount was computed: $10.72 - 3.9% fee - $0.30 fee = $10.00)[/size]

OR: If PayPal gives you the option to pay the fees yourself, you are certainly welcome to select that option.

 Thank you.


----------



## dBel84

Thank you for doing this , Ti deserves every bit and more ..dB


----------



## amb

Here's my *big* thanks to you all for your warm and giving spirit. I would never have expected anyone, much less one hundred thirty-nine of you to buy me such a nice gift. When IpodPJ mentioned it in the other thread, I thought he was just joking, but the next day I log in to find that the effort was already well under way. I am amazed. Actually quite stunned by all your enthusiasm. My initial reaction was to quickly bring this to a halt, because I felt I should buy my own HD800 when I am ready. But I also understand that you all _wanted_ to do this. Just like one shouldn't refuse a gift from a good friend, it wouldn't be right for me to turn down the community.

 So, again, thanks, you've shown the best in what this community could do, first with the group-build β22, then the nice gifts to Alex Cavalli, now myself. There are other worthy people in these forums who deserve similar gratitude from all, I am sure their time in the spotlight will come soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I shall cherish the HD800 and continue to do what I do best -- share with you more DIY goodies and help everyone have as much fun as possible with this hobby. Not to mention enjoy great music!


----------



## mattcalf

Money sent, can't wait to see a photo with Ti using these bad boys with one of his amazing designs.


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mattcalf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Money sent, can't wait to see a photo with Ti using these bad boys with one of his amazing designs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

x2


----------



## ujamerstand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mattcalf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Money sent, can't wait to see a photo with Ti using these bad boys with one of his amazing designs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

x3! Enjoy the headphones Ti!


----------



## Menisk

Payment sent. Can't wait to see Ti enjoying these.


----------



## TzeYang

Monies sent


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

X5.......money send. Enjoy Ti.


----------



## IPodPJ

*I've received about ten payments so far. Thank you.

 But please please please read the PM I sent out. Some of you are putting your Head-Fi name under the notes section but not your slot number in the list, some of you are putting your slot number and not your name, some are not putting either, and some are putting both as they should. In addition, some of you are sending more than you need to by selecting personal gift and sending extra for the fees.

 Please follow the instructions I sent, as it will make this a much easier process for me.

 Since I will not be able to send back 60 or 70 cents to everyone who sent extra, those funds will be donated to the Red Cross (and I'll send confirmation of that to Nate and Jude).

 Thank you very much.
*


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I've received about ten payments so far. Thank you.

 But please please please read the PM I sent out. Some of you are putting your Head-Fi name under the notes section but not your slot number in the list, some of you are putting your slot number and not your name, some are not putting either, and some are putting both as they should. In addition, some of you are sending more than you need to by selecting personal gift and sending extra for the fees.

 Please follow the instructions I sent, as it will make this a much easier process for me.

 Since I will not be able to send back 60 or 70 cents to everyone who sent extra, those funds will be donated to the Red Cross (and I'll send confirmation of that to Nate and Jude).

 Thank you very much.
*_

 


 Paid ...

 I dont have a "comment" option, but there is email option ... you have email from PayPal prolly with subject

 "TI KAN'S HD800 CONTRIBUTION from KOMI !"

 Thanx for starting this ...


----------



## XXII

Payment sent


----------



## IPodPJ

*20/140 Payments Received*


----------



## fordgtlover

I just paid - but, sorry, I forgot to include my slot number


----------



## rds

It's really cool that we got 140 unique subscribers. I think that really says something about the scope of Ti's contribution to headphone audio equipment!


----------



## johnwmclean

Payment sent.


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my *big* thanks to you all for your warm and giving spirit. I would never have expected anyone, much less one hundred thirty-nine of you to buy me such a nice gift. When IpodPJ mentioned it in the other thread, I thought he was just joking, but the next day I log in to find that the effort was already well under way. I am amazed. Actually quite stunned by all your enthusiasm. My initial reaction was to quickly bring this to a halt, because I felt I should buy my own HD800 when I am ready. But I also understand that you all wanted to do this. Just like one shouldn't refuse a gift from a good friend, it wouldn't be right for me to turn down the community.

 So, again, thanks, you've shown the best in what this community could do, first with the group-build β22, then the nice gifts to Alex Cavalli, now myself. There are other worthy people in these forums who deserve similar gratitude from all, I am sure their time in the spotlight will come soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I shall cherish the HD800 and continue to do what I do best -- share with you more DIY goodies and help everyone have as much fun as possible with this hobby. Not to mention enjoy great music!










_

 


 SHUT UP .. LoL

 Is simple, in my opinion, You are one of the best guys around ... Not just with your projects, also you have a great personality ...

 You deserve it ..

 P.S. Wait to we collect money first .. LoL


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*20/140 Payments Received*_

 

Hum, will be nice to you put something like

• Paiment received

 after the contributor nick in first post, just to be sure you have payment - when someone send it ... I mean - to be sure PayPal process all OK ...

 .


----------



## IPodPJ

Yes, I will be doing that. But I am not Superman and can only do so much at once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
 I will be changing the color of the names to green of those whose payment I have received. If there is no name or slot number listed on PayPal, I cannot change your name color to green.

 As of 5:24 a.m. PST on Wednesday, Jan. 27, all 48 payments received have had their names changed to green in the list. If you sent the money but don't see your name in the list, check to make sure you sent it to the proper PayPal address and/or included your Head-Fi name and/or slot number in the note section of the payment. If either one of those is the case, send me a PM. 

 If your name is listed in orange, it means you accidentally sent it as an eCheck instead of an instant payment and it will take 3 - 5 days for your payment to clear. There have been 1 payments of this type. Please send me a PM so that I can issue you a refund and you can send it as an instant payment.
*


----------



## fishski13

payment sent from me and Amphead.


----------



## ting.mike

payment sent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey, what's Ti doing in this list? (#140) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He shouldn't be there!


----------



## cfcubed

Slot #20 - cfcubed - Paid - 10.61 as "Gift" and the funds were not already in my PP account.

 I didn't know the pre-condition for gift payments to avoid fees was to have the funds already in your PP account. Guess you'll only see $10 from my payment. But any excesses -> Red Cross is a good idea. 

 Thanks a lot for doing this!


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfcubed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't know the pre-condition for gift payments to avoid fees was to have the funds already in your PP account. Guess you'll only see $10 from my payment. But any excesses -> Red Cross is a good idea._

 

I don't think it is. But using a C/C for a gift complicates things, so you need to have a linked bank account at the very least.

 *

 30) Beefy paid.


----------



## nattonrice

Done.


----------



## itsborken

done


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nattonrice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Done._

 

You sent yours as an eCheck and it will take 3-5 days to post to my account. Therefore your name on the list is marked in orange until the funds clear and are made available. I can issue this as a refund and you can send payment via the regular, instant payment method, if you'd like.

*If you haven't sent your payment yet, please make sure you do not send as an eCheck. Until all funds are made available I won't be able to order the headphones.*


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ting.mike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_payment sent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey, what's Ti doing in this list? (#140) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He shouldn't be there!_

 

I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he wanted to take the last spot, and who am I to argue. The headphones are for him.


----------



## gspence2000

129) gspence2000 paid.


----------



## IPodPJ

*List updated @ 5:24 a.m. PST.
*


----------



## wap32

Payment has been sent for slot 73-wap32


----------



## TeraHz

payment sent. Slot 26
 BTW IPodPJ, you might be getting extra via personal transfer because no fees apply even you pay with a bank account, not just paypal balance. 

 Thanks IPodPJ for organizing this.
 Congrats Ti!


----------



## Pars

Paid, slot 32


----------



## linuxworks

28) linuxworks (paid)


----------



## Lil' Knight

21) sent.


----------



## h.rav

#123 sent...


----------



## Anonanimal

107) Anonanimal paid!

 Enjoy Ti!!


----------



## Zaubertuba

57) Sent!


----------



## AffeX

Payment sent, but stupid me...I also forgot the slot number.
 IPodPJ: Sorry, I know this is a time consuming task for you, and thank you for doing this! 
 Ti Kan: Enjoy your new cans, when they arrive!


----------



## kklee

Payment sent for Slot #36


----------



## stixx

payment sent slot 126


----------



## Fuzzy OneThree

Paid for 135.


----------



## krmathis

Payment sent for slot #2


----------



## Steve Eddy

What an amazing show of generosity!

 Anyone have $10 I can borrow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 se


----------



## pixeljedi

Payment sent for slot #40


----------



## Henmyr

Paid. Slot #110


----------



## K3cT

Likewise. Position #19.


----------



## rockcod

Money sent. Position 66


----------



## MrMajestic2

Slot 9 is paid for.


----------



## UKToecutter

slot 90 - paid.
 Discrepancy on your calculatio though....

 I paid a 10c fee and sent as a gift.
 It said you would receive exactly $10

 Who knows?
 If you don't get the full amount let me know and I'll send more


----------



## MASantos

49) MASantos money sent!

 The username didn't show up in the comments section, so I'm not sure if you got it. I've sent you PM with the transaction id anyways.

 Cheers, 
 Manuel


----------



## Ynis Avalach

Slot no. 74 also paid.
 Greetz Ava


----------



## IPodPJ

*List Updated at 5:19 p.m. on Wednesday.
 105/140 payments received.
 1 payment pending.
 $1045.49 received.
 $10.00 pending.
*


----------



## MrSlim

Slot 125 Paid.. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## aloksatoor

48 paid


----------



## dude_500

120 paid


----------



## SiBurning

Guess I'm the unknown. #77. At least I hope I'm the only one.

 Sorry about that.


----------



## dpmiller

slot 58 paid


----------



## 4season

#137
 4season
 paid!


----------



## Covenant

#55 paid.


----------



## IPodPJ

*List Updated at 10:05 p.m. on Wednesday.
 121/140 payments received.
 1 payment pending.
 $1207.23 received.
 $10.00 pending.
*


----------



## BoogieWoogie

This makes me remember CóCó words on the last episode of tonightshow.


----------



## aamefford

Sent my $10. As I said, I am either a dipstick and didn't find a link to the post with slot numbers, or there wasn't one. If the former, sorry. If the latter, sorry also, I just don't have the time to read through the entire 20+ page thread to find it - I'm working 16x7 right now...

 Crud - it was dipstick. Slot #88


----------



## IPodPJ

*We're almost there! Only 18 people left to send in payments!
*


----------



## The Monkey

paid.


----------



## Malvin

#109 paid


----------



## Tedro

The Check is in the mail, you should get it shortly.


----------



## IPodPJ

I must say Tedro, your subject for the payment was quite unique and gave me a good laugh. "You've got herpes!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No, I don't.


----------



## Zombie_X

Payment sent IpodPJ.


----------



## Sinwerm

Paid up sinwerm slot 103 edit (just re-reading the thread ; wow we are an orderly bunch it's nice to see this these days people promise something and stand behind it , im feeling a bit proud of this group of DIYer's) I did not expect anything less.


----------



## komi

Good job guys, i was kinda worried how this gonna work when we have some "delay" building "140 of us" group, but , GOOD JOB all of you ...


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must say Tedro, your subject for the payment was quite unique and gave me a good laugh. "You've got herpes!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, I don't._

 

LOOOOL, a good one ..


----------



## Mariuslk

You should now have got my $10, #89 in the list. It awesome that this works out so easily!


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mariuslk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should now have got my $10, #89 in the list. It awesome that this works out so easily!_

 

Easy, for the most part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone has been really great though and almost all of you have left kind notes in the payment, which I appreciate. I didn't expect this to go as smoothly as it has been considering there are 140 people involved. It's been fun and seems almost like a telethon. And I know we're all waiting to hear Ti's impressions of the phones after he's had some time to listen to them.

*We're almost there! Only 18 people left to send in payments!

*Once the last payment is received I will place the call to TTVJ and the HD800 will be on the way to their new home.


----------



## thoppa

I see there are 140 already. However, AMB was the last one ! That's just not right.....so I'll add US10.61 to my next AMB order and reimburse you.

 I'm a big fan Ti, thanks.


----------



## amb

thoppa, that's nice of you and I appreciate the thought, but it's actually nice being in the last slot to seal the deal, so to speak.


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thoppa, that's nice of you and I appreciate the thought, but it's actually nice being in the last slot to seal the deal, so to speak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Right - but NOT YOU ... LoL

 i need a M3 kit from you , you gonna get refund for your donation .. LoL ...


----------



## amb

Actually, in a total surprise, a nice gentleman had already reimbursed me. So please don't send me any more... You have already done your fair share in this activity.


----------



## IPodPJ

[size=small]*List Updated at 9:30 a.m. on Thursday*
* 128/140 payments received.*
* 1 payment pending.*
* $1277.84 received.*
* $10.00 pending.*[/size]


 [size=x-small]*We're almost there! Only 12 people left to send in payments!*[/size] 

* 
If you are one of the following members, your contribution has not yet been received. Please send your payment to the PayPal e-mail address provided to you via PM. All payments should be sent by end of day on Thursday so the HD800 can be ordered Friday morning. Thank you.

7) Uncle Erik
 16) akcrusier
 43) joneeboi
 51) smeggy
 63) stew1234
 65) Listen2this1
 75) thrice
 79) gabriel-dan
 91) Reighlok
 92) Possédé
 106) mrarroyo
 115) Polacchini

*Once the last payment is received I will place the call to TTVJ and the HD800 will be on the way to their new home.


----------



## johnwmclean

IPodPj, your doing a fabulous job, it's really been a fantastic effort.


----------



## JamesL

Sent! =)


----------



## julius_the_cat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *johnwmclean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IPodPj, your doing a fabulous job, it's really been a fantastic effort._

 

+1


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *julius_the_cat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+1_

 

+2 !!!


----------



## thoppa

Not often one finds people saying "no more money please". Either you are certifiable or a true gentleman. As my nephew says,

 u r a * !

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, in a total surprise, a nice gentleman had already reimbursed me. So please don't send me any more... You have already done your fair share in this activity.




_


----------



## IPodPJ

[size=x-small]*We're almost there! Only 12 people left to send in payments!*[/size]


----------



## wink

wink (14) lightened his wallet again by paying the ten buckaroos for a good cause.


----------



## Postal_Blue

Sent! sorry been crazy hectic around here, Water in the finished basement, mold to kill little girls to relocate for the weekend.... 

 Great job IpodPJ and AMB you're the man.


----------



## jantze

#45 paid.


----------



## Iniamyen

My fee came out differently than expected, and it was $10.59 instead of $10.61. I can give you "my two cents" later if necessary


----------



## IPodPJ

Everyone's fees are coming out different. It's bizarre. Some are only getting 10¢ taken out, and others are getting 61¢ and 72¢, maybe some at 59¢ too. It doesn't matter though. Most people are coming in exactly at $10.00. Whatever tiny bit is left will be send to the Red Cross.


----------



## Reighlok

91- Money sent


----------



## Possede

Apologies for the late payment, I have been busy studying and hadn't been on Head-Fi. The payment has been sent now (92).


----------



## IPodPJ

[size=small]*List Updated at 6:34 p.m. on Thursday*
* 134/140 payments received.*
* 1 payment pending.*
* $1339.06 received.*
* $10.00 pending.*[/size]


 [size=x-small]*We're almost there! Only 6 people left to send in payments!*[/size] 

* 
If you are one of the following members, your contribution has not yet been received. Please send your payment to the PayPal e-mail address provided to you via PM. All payments should be sent by end of day on Thursday so the HD800 can be ordered Friday morning. Thank you.

7) Uncle Erik
 16) akcrusier
 65) Listen2this1
 79) gabriel-dan
 106) mrarroyo
 115) Polacchini*


----------



## IPodPJ

*For those curious, I sent the $1339.06 I've received to Todd @ TTVJ. I will send him the rest when I receive the remaining 6 payments.*


----------



## Anonanimal

Awesome! Great to see this coming along so quickly.


----------



## thrice

Paid... sorry for the delay.


----------



## IPodPJ

The last 6, please send in your payments. I've seen some you post on Head-Fi so I know some of you are around. Thank you.


----------



## The Monkey

To be honest, I am surprised that many payments have rolled in that quickly. Nice job everyone.


----------



## jtostenr

jtostenr - #141?

 I'll kick in $10...send me your email and I'll pay right away.

 Jeff


----------



## IPodPJ

Thanks jtostenr. If I am unable to collect all the funds, I will send you a PM.


----------



## IPodPJ

*removed temporarily
*


----------



## amphead

Thank You soooooooooooooo much IPodPJ! This was one hell of a great idea. Big hug to all of you contributors. Feel the love. Fishski, I have defi nitaley felt your love having my back. Great outcome for the one and only Ti Kan. Unrelenting designer of so many outstanding amps.


----------



## IPodPJ

*For those curious, I sent the $1339.06 I've received to Todd @ TTVJ. I will send him the rest when I receive the remaining 6 payments.*

 It's not over yet. I'm getting a little concerned about some of the remaining payments because I know some of them have been on line posting (and with one member I even asked in a follow-up post to please send in the payment), and I've sent PMs and e-mails and have received no response. I shouldn't have to chase them down.

 How much longer should I give it before I call on those who generously wished to contribute more? If the need arises it shouldn't be more than 6 people at an additional $10 each, (or 3 people at an additional $20 each).

 It's up to you guys to decide how we should proceed from here, and how much more time we should allow for the payments to be received.


----------



## fordgtlover

People do get busy and payments move down the list of priorities. As already mentioned in a previous post, the payments have been done in very short order. I'd suggest that people have until the end of the week end to pay.

 I'm happy to cover at least one payment, or two if required.


----------



## cfcubed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be honest, I am surprised that many payments have rolled in that quickly. Nice job everyone._

 

Agreed... Getting 140 on the same page is really something.
 BTW there could be very legit reasons for a delay but they could let you know.
 E.g. if I'm out of town & don't trust the network/PC I'm using I sure don't login to paypal.

 Thanks again IPodPJ for running this show.


----------



## Listen2this1

As some have said. With a new job and a ten week old it is hard to get on line and send money out right away. I have been on, but I have been checking the forum by phone. 

 So I sent mine out this morning. 

 Enjoy Ti Kan


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*For those curious, I sent the $1339.06 I've received to Todd @ TTVJ. I will send him the rest when I receive the remaining 6 payments.*

 It's not over yet. I'm getting a little concerned about some of the remaining payments because I know some of them have been on line posting (and with one member I even asked in a follow-up post to please send in the payment), and I've sent PMs and e-mails and have received no response. I shouldn't have to chase them down.

 How much longer should I give it before I call on those who generously wished to contribute more? If the need arises it shouldn't be more than 6 people at an additional $10 each, (or 3 people at an additional $20 each).

 It's up to you guys to decide how we should proceed from here, and how much more time we should allow for the payments to be received._

 

I don't think I'm alone in usually collecting up bills and stuff like this for the end of the month or the week, although I managed to make an exception here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Monday will be the first of February, I think that would be a sensible deadline.


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*For those curious, I sent the $1339.06 I've received to Todd @ TTVJ. I will send him the rest when I receive the remaining 6 payments.*

 It's not over yet. I'm getting a little concerned about some of the remaining payments because I know some of them have been on line posting (and with one member I even asked in a follow-up post to please send in the payment), and I've sent PMs and e-mails and have received no response. I shouldn't have to chase them down.

 How much longer should I give it before I call on those who generously wished to contribute more? If the need arises it shouldn't be more than 6 people at an additional $10 each, (or 3 people at an additional $20 each).

 It's up to you guys to decide how we should proceed from here, and how much more time we should allow for the payments to be received._

 



I just send you second payment of $10.61 !

 You should payment and confirmation e-mail with subject:

Second Payment for TI KAN'S HD800 CONTRIBUTION from KOMI !

 111) komi

 P.S. 111 looks kinda like III - i hope tomorrow i dont need to send THIRD time ... LOL !


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I think giving them till monday is sensible.


----------



## IPodPJ

[size=small]*List Updated at 11:27 a.m. on Friday*
* 136/140 payments received.*
* 1 payment pending.
 1 bonus payment received.
* * $1369.67 received.*
* $10.00 pending.*[/size]


 [size=x-small]*We're almost there! Only 4 people left to send in payments!*[/size] 

* 
If you are one of the following members, your contribution has not yet been received. Please send your payment to the PayPal e-mail address provided to you via PM. All payments should be sent by end of day on Thursday so the HD800 can be ordered Friday morning. Thank you.

 16) akcrusier
 79) gabriel-dan
 106) mrarroyo
 115) Polacchini*


----------



## IPodPJ

Thank you komi. You didn't have to do that yet though.


----------



## IPodPJ

*Money sent to TTVJ thusfar: $1370.67
 We need: $1399.95
*


----------



## IPodPJ

*[size=medium]




 [size=large]
 The [/size][size=large]HD800 [/size][size=large]are [/size][size=large]on [/size][size=large]their[/size][size=large] way [/size][size=large]to[/size][size=large] Ti![/size]

 [size=x-small]Todd is shipping them out today and I am going to send him the
 remaining $29 by Monday, so please get those final payments in
 over the weekend.
 Ti will have his HD800 by Tuesday.

 Awesome job, guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Enjoy your new headphones, Ti!
 You've earned them.





 [/size][/size]*


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*[size=medium]




 [size=large]
 The [/size][size=large]HD800 [/size][size=large]are [/size][size=large]on [/size][size=large]their[/size][size=large] way [/size][size=large]to[/size][size=large] Ti![/size]

 [size=x-small]Todd is shipping them out today and I am going to send him the
 remaining $29 by Monday, so please get those final payments in
 over the weekend.
 Ti will have his HD800 by Tuesday.

 Awesome job, guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Enjoy your new headphones, Ti!
 You've earned them.
 [/size][/size]*
_

 

Nicely done ...

 Thanx!

 Ti enjoy m8 ...


----------



## UKToecutter

Big thanks to IPodPJ for giving us the opportunity to express our appreciation of Ti.

 Well done you too.


----------



## itsborken

Ditto, great job pulling this all together and making it happen.


----------



## ujamerstand

Great job IPodPJ, its quite impressive to pull this off in such a short time! (In what, a span of around 2 weeks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Iniamyen

Enjoy!


----------



## Anonanimal

Enjoy the gift, Ti! We surely will continue to enjoy all that you have given to us.


----------



## krmathis

Great news! Thank you IPodPJ for pulling this all together.
 Ti, hope you end up enjoying the HD800. Well deserved they are!


----------



## amb

This is so exciting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't think I would have as much fun if I simply bought a pair myself. You guys are really amazing. Now eagerly waiting the package to arrive...


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think I would have as much fun if I simply bought a pair myself. You guys are really amazing. Now eagerly waiting the package to arrive..._

 

I really hope you enjoy them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and just for the record, I think that we are all eagerly awaiting whatever your next project is......


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think I would have as much fun if I simply bought a pair myself. You guys are really amazing. Now eagerly waiting the package to arrive..._

 

now you may feel a tenth of the excitement we feel when our B22 kits are in the mail


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is so exciting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think I would have as much fun if I simply bought a pair myself. You guys are really amazing. Now eagerly waiting the package to arrive..._

 

Now you get some of the thrill we get when planning and waiting on parts for one of your designs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really hope you enjoy them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and just for the record, I think that we are all eagerly awaiting whatever your next project is...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'd pay another $10 to see what's up next


----------



## Anonanimal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now you may feel a tenth of the excitement we feel when our B22 kits are in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

X2!


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd pay another $10 to see what's up next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you are pretty close when you use the word *see*

 lol


----------



## fishski13

i feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## IPodPJ

*If you are one of the following members, your contribution has not yet been received. Please send your payment to the PayPal e-mail address provided to you via PM. The HD800 have already been ordered. Thank you.

 16) akcrusier
 79) gabriel-dan
 115) Polacchini*


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Thanks for doing such a good job putting this together iPodPJ, everyone knows you put a pretty good amount of time into this


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fishski13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i feel warm and fuzzy inside._

 

There's probably a cream for that.


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beefy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's probably a cream for that._

 

a shot of scotch has the same 'warm fuzzy' effect but isn't messy to apply


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *linuxworks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you are pretty close when you use the word *see*

 lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do tell.


----------



## Listen2this1

Ti Kan Thanks for all you do, and have done, you deserve them. 

 I think we need a review of the HD800's though.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fishski13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i feel warm and fuzzy inside._

 

Me too, but it's probably the beer.

 Thanks again, Phil. Can't wait to find out what AMB thinks of the HD-800.


----------



## fishski13

i'm very glad all this came together so well. (although i did briefly de-rail the effort with my re-cable joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). a big thanks to PJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i hope Ti enjoys the cans. i also hope to get to meet some of the awesome DIYers here at Head-Fi at CanJam this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now you get some of the thrill we get when planning and waiting on parts for one of your designs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 I'd pay another $10 to see what's up next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too, maybe a reference class DAC ??????


----------



## nattonrice

Sorry I have been overseas for the last week (still am) and made the paypal while... not quite all there in the head persay.
 If it hasn`t cleared by Monday your time then I`ll fix it and you can sort me out later.


----------



## MASantos

Great! Enjoy them Ti!!


----------



## mrarroyo

Post deleted.


----------



## The Monkey

iPod has been pretty clear from the outset that people should check PMs and/or this thread regularly for payment info. Delay in payment is not on iPod in this case.


----------



## IPodPJ

Miguel, I received your payment the other day and updated the list. I've been updating it every few hours to every few minutes.

 Only 3 people still need to send in their payments.

*16) akcrusier
 79) gabriel-dan
 115) Polacchini*


----------



## krmathis

Some 4-10 days since they last visited the forum.
 I think you should give them through the weekend to respond, or else give the spots to someone else.

 16) akcrusier
Last Activity: 01-20-2010 10:19 AM

 79) gabriel-dan
Last Activity: 01-25-2010 06:57 PM

 115) Polacchini
Last Activity: 01-26-2010 03:30 AM


----------



## IPodPJ

Yep, they have until Monday morning.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


 iPod has been pretty clear from the outset that people should check PMs and/or this thread regularly for payment info. Delay in payment is not on iPod in this case. 
 

While it is true that he posted on checking on PMs some of us have situations that arise and which are far more important than checking here on the likely-hood of receiving a PM. I just could not visit here for at least Wednesday and Thursday.

 BTW, I sure hope that Ti enjoys his cans and that he gets many hours of enjoyment.


----------



## rawrster

heh..i missed this thread as i dont usually stop by the DIY parts too often 

 head-fi community at its best here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice to see someone who has helped a bunch of us getting a gift from head-fi. 

 however i'm sure you can find 3 people to put down the remaining payments if those 3 do not


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I was more than happy to donate, and now I have added a Sigma 22 PSU to my two previous Sigma 11 PSUs. Great products and designs! Someday I will have a Beta 22 to replace my Square Wave XL and SAC K1000 amp.


----------



## wap32

Almost...almost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ti really deserves this after all the work he has put into his designs and all the support and knowledge he has given to the DIY community.


----------



## XXII

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was more than happy to donate, and now I have added a Sigma 22 PSU to my two previous Sigma 11 PSUs. Great products and designs! Someday I will have a Beta 22 to replace my Square Wave XL and SAC K1000 amp._

 

I was thinking that I don't own anything designed by AMB anymore... I can't believe I forgot my sigma22 which (also) powers my square wave !

 How are you finding the sigma22+square wave?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XXII* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking that I don't own anything designed by AMB anymore... I can't believe I forgot my sigma22 which (also) powers my square wave !

 How are you finding the sigma22+square wave?_

 

It's simply stunning with the HiFiMan HE-5 from head-direct. I should have never doubted you about the Sigma 22 making the Sq Wave XL that much better.


----------



## IPodPJ

*The list is shrinking. Only 2 people still need to send in their payments.*

*16) akcrusier
 79) gabriel-dan
*


----------



## akcrusier

paid. Sorry it took me so long. I am not a regular but am very grateful for AMB's help with my projects.


----------



## IPodPJ

Thanks.

 And then there was one:

*79) gabriel-dan*


----------



## IPodPJ

*I have sent the remaining balance of $29.28 to Todd so he is now paid in full. As of now we have $1.80 extra and when the pending payment clears and the last person pays we will have a surplus of about $21.80 which we can send to the Red Cross.*


----------



## Uncle Erik

Sounds great! Any idea when AMB will get his HD-800?


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds great! Any idea when AMB will get his HD-800?_

 

Look back a page or two. They were already shipped. He will have them Tuesday.


----------



## fishski13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I have sent the remaining balance of $29.28 to Todd so he is now paid in full. As of now we have $1.80 extra and when the pending payment clears and the last person pays we will have a surplus of about $21.80 which we can send to the Red Cross.*_

 







!


----------



## gabriel-dan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks.

 And then there was one:

*79) gabriel-dan*_

 

Payment Done! 
 Im sorry I haven't login in a while.


----------



## Llama16

I'm glad to hear that all the payments went as planned. We should be hearing from Ti soon


----------



## IPodPJ

*I'm pleased to announce that all payments were received. Thanks again everyone for an awesome show of gratitude.

 Johnwmclean and I are working on something else for Ti to go along with this and John might be calling on a few of you who offered additional contributions.
*


----------



## PScal

I am in for additional contributions. Just let me know!


----------



## IPodPJ

So Ti, how you likin' those new headphones? I'm sure they arrived today.

*This thread has been renamed to:
**We Got Ti Kan (AMB) an HD800!*


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So Ti, how you likin' those new headphones? I'm sure they arrived today.

*This thread has been renamed to:
**We Got Ti Kan (AMB) an HD800!*_

 

He's probably too busy listening to them.


----------



## luvdunhill

Probably breaking them in. That 1000 hours really goes by slowly and they're pretty much unlistenable before then.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably breaking them in. That 1000 hours really goes by slowly and they're pretty much unlistenable before then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Troublemaker.


----------



## Beefy

I thought that maybe Ti was looking for an old t-shirt?


----------



## Anonanimal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably breaking them in. That 1000 hours really goes by slowly and they're pretty much unlistenable before then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Bwahaha!

 I hope that he's doing the sensible thing and ignoring all of us to enjoy his gift.


----------



## amb

FedEx made a late delivery today. I had just gotten home and haven't opened the box yet. Pics will follow soon.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 FedEx made a late delivery today. I had just gotten home and haven't opened the box yet. Pics will follow soon._

 

I know you're not big on subjective impressions, but any thoughts on the sound would be fun to read.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably breaking them in. That 1000 hours really goes by slowly and they're pretty much unlistenable before then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh, come on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People and their headphone burn-in. With the AKG K701 said they needed hundreds of hours of burn in. I never noticed any dramatic changes, maybe none at all. And the HD800 I certainly didn't hear anything I couldn't attribute to just getting used to the phone. 1000 hours... that's just funny. These headphones are anything but unlistenable at any point during ownership.

 Ti, enjoy your headphones from hour 0. Glad to hear they arrived safely!


----------



## joneeboi

From my reading of head-fi over the years, I gathered that the HD650 was the reigning champion of dynamic headphones. However, after listening to the HD800 at the most recent Edmonton meet, I could tell there was a tangible difference in quality between the two. The HD800 is truly a step up, and you can almost feel it when you AB it with anything else. You can't really attribute it to any one thing, but if you did, the whole listening experience was better with the 800. The way your ears fit inside the chambers, the softness of the cushioning, the way the drivers were positioned towards your ears. What an amazingly balanced sound. Really aggressive when it needed to be too. No slouch in the rock genre at all, and really great with vinyl. I couldn't really sense the "Sennheiser veil" paired with any amp, and it even sounded okay right out of the iPod's headphone jack. I know you were more wondering amb's impressions, but I thought I'd share anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, imagine how much greater it sounds on all that legendary amb equipment.


----------



## amb

Opening the shipping carton:





















 Well the box sure is luscious! The HD800 nestled in there looking very precious. Definitely fitting for headphones of this class:
















 Individually serial-numbered on the handband:


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Opening the shipping carton:_

 

There You go 

 Enjoy m8 ...


----------



## johnwmclean

bee line it to the Beta22, enjoy!


----------



## amb

Thanks to all the contributors, this is a very special gift indeed.

*4season, aamefford, AffeX, akcrusier, aloksatoor, amc, amphead, anetode, Anonanimal, Anonymous-01, AtomikPi, bada bing, Beefy, cankin, cfcubed, ChrisX, CodeToad, Covenant, dazzer1975, dBel84, diditmyself, digger945, dpmiller, Dreadhead, dude_500, ecclesand, El_Doug, Elephas, episiarch, erd, FallenAngel, fishski13, fordgtlover, Fuzzy OneThree, gabriel-dan, gspence2000, GWorlDofSPACE, HeadphoneAddict, Henmyr, hiker101, Hottuna_, h.rav, Iniamyen, itsborken, JamesL, jantze, jeremyrp, Jim Hamley, j-n, johnwmclean, joneeboi, jopagi, julius_the_cat, K3cT, kklee, komi, Koyaan I. Sqatsi, krmathis, KT88, Lil' Knight, limpidglitch, linuxworks, Listen2this1, Magsy, Malvin, Mariuslk, MASantos, mattcalf, Menisk, Mercator, mideel, MisterX, MoodySteve, mrarroyo, MrMajestic2, MrSlim, naamanf, nattonrice, n_maher, odigg, oneplustwo, pabbi1, Pars, pdupiano, pistolsnipe, pixeljedi, Polacchini, Possédé, Postal_Blue, PScal, qusp, rds, Reighlok, reod, rockcod, Rooford, sandbasser, scootermafia, sergery, ShinyFalcon, shldn, SiBurning, Sinwerm, Skubasteve, smeggy, SoapSeller, SoupRKnowva, steven2992, stew1234, stixx, strid3r, tacitapproval, tcpoint, technetium, Tedro, TeraHz, The Monkey, thrice, ting.mike, tintin47, tomb, trumbldw, TwinFinnley, TzeYang, ujamerstand, UKToecutter, Uncle Erik, user18, vilts, Volkum, Voltron, wap32, wink, xxbaker, XXII, Ynis Avalach, Zaubertuba, Zombie_X*

 And especially to *IpodPJ* for your thoughfulness, time and effort to organize this. 

 "You didn't have to _(ahem)_ like you did, But you did, And I thank you".


----------



## IPodPJ

I sincerely hope you enjoy them, Ti! I know how much you liked listening to them at CanJam. Make sure you register them so you can get your personalized frequency response certificate. The web address is in the manual.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Thanks to all the contributors, this is a very special gift indeed.

*4season, aamefford, AffeX, akcrusier, aloksatoor, amc, amphead, anetode, Anonanimal, Anonymous-01, AtomikPi, bada bing, Beefy, cankin, cfcubed, ChrisX, CodeToad, Covenant, dazzer1975, dBel84, diditmyself, digger945, dpmiller, Dreadhead, dude_500, ecclesand, El_Doug, Elephas, episiarch, erd, FallenAngel, fishski13, fordgtlover, Fuzzy OneThree, gabriel-dan, gspence2000, GWorlDofSPACE, HeadphoneAddict, Henmyr, hiker101, Hottuna_, h.rav, Iniamyen, itsborken, JamesL, jantze, jeremyrp, Jim Hamley, j-n, johnwmclean, joneeboi, jopagi, julius_the_cat, K3cT, kklee, komi, Koyaan I. Sqatsi, krmathis, KT88, Lil' Knight, limpidglitch, linuxworks, Listen2this1, Magsy, Malvin, Mariuslk, MASantos, mattcalf, Menisk, Mercator, mideel, MisterX, MoodySteve, mrarroyo, MrMajestic2, MrSlim, naamanf, nattonrice, n_maher, odigg, oneplustwo, pabbi1, Pars, pdupiano, pistolsnipe, pixeljedi, Polacchini, Possédé, Postal_Blue, PScal, qusp, rds, Reighlok, reod, rockcod, Rooford, sandbasser, scootermafia, sergery, ShinyFalcon, shldn, SiBurning, Sinwerm, Skubasteve, smeggy, SoapSeller, SoupRKnowva, steven2992, stew1234, stixx, strid3r, tacitapproval, tcpoint, technetium, Tedro, TeraHz, The Monkey, thrice, ting.mike, tintin47, tomb, trumbldw, TwinFinnley, TzeYang, ujamerstand, UKToecutter, Uncle Erik, user18, vilts, Volkum, Voltron, wap32, wink, xxbaker, XXII, Ynis Avalach, Zaubertuba, Zombie_X*

 And especially to *IpodPJ* for your thoughfulness, time and effort to organize this. 

 "You didn't have to (ahem) like you did, But you did, And I thank you". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Glad they made it fast and safe. We hope you enjoy them!


----------



## K3cT

I hope you enjoy them Ti. I'm looking forward to your next project!


----------



## Cankin

Congratulation!! Hope you will enjoy your new HD800.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Alright Ti, which amp was first?


----------



## amb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright Ti, which amp was first? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

γ2 -> β22 of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been listening for a bit now, and my recollection of auditioning the HD800 at CanJam still holds true. The immediate difference in sonic signature between the HD600 and HD800 is in the upper mid/lower treble region. Where the HD600 is laid back, the HD800 has more presence. It's not excessively forward by any means, and seems "just right" with well-recorded music. But some recordings that are too hot in that region may come across as aggressive while the HD600 would mask it. I think HD800 is the more accurate headphone, and as such it doesn't "wow" you on first listen. It simply does its job conveying the recording without reinterpreting it. Everything is there, in proper detail and proportion, but nothing jumps out at you. To me that's how good audio gear should be.

 The bass seems a bit leaner than the HD600, but I think this may be because it's brand new and needs time to loosen up. Most headphones and speakers seem to need some play time to come into its own, especially in the bass.

 HD800 is much more comfortable than HD600. The big earcups rest nicely around the ears with room to spare, and has none of the skull-crusher tightness I felt when the HD580/600/650 series is new. Even after four years my HD600 still isn't as comfy as the new HD800. As large as the HD800 is, it is not at all heavy or bulky. This is a pair of headphones that I could wear for hours.

 The HD800's build quality is superb and the construction/styling leaves no question that this is an absolutely first class headphone. Even the stock cable and connectors are leagues nicer than any previous Sennheiser models.


----------



## Menisk

Enjoy all 139 bits of awesomeness. Can't wait to hear impressions.


----------



## fordgtlover

Nice


----------



## mattcalf

Awesome, glad this came to fruition in the speed that it did.

 Thanks Ipod, thanks Ti and thanks all the other contributors.


----------



## amb

I will bring the HD800 to the NorCal/San Francisco bay area meet on Feb 27, if you will be attending the meet, you could audition the γ2 + β22 + HD800 combo.


----------



## krmathis

Pleased to hear that it arrived safely. Enjoy them!


----------



## IPodPJ

Awesome, Ti! And you should find the more you listen to them you won't feel a need to listen to any other headphone.

 One thing I noticed about the bass --- the bass is all there, it really is. It just has to be there on the recordings. The HD600 will show more bass even with mediocre sources, and/or if the source output voltage is lower. The HD800 will benefit the most if the source is high quality, and/or if the source output voltage is higher which you will find with balanced outputs, typically 4 - 5V --- and if the headphone amp can put out between 18 - 24V. This has been my experience with them. Also, the amp's output impedance should be as low as possible, which with the Beta22 is obviously not a problem at 0.01 ohms.


----------



## MASantos

Ti, glad you like them, now all you need is an reference balanced DAC design to go with the B22 and HD800. Do you have any ideias about who could design one??


----------



## Menisk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ti, glad you like them, now all you need is an reference balanced DAC design to go with the B22 and HD800. Do you have any ideias about who could design one??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Surely you must be thinking of Dan Lavry!


----------



## wink

Time to get an aftermarket cable.


----------



## Shahrose

Congrats Ti! Thanks for posting your impressions on them (first time I've seen you post anything subjective).
 Coincidentally, I too got my HD800s today and am enjoying them very much.


----------



## gabriel-dan

Congratulations Ti, enjoy them.


----------



## wap32

Glad they got there safe and sound. Enjoy, Ti!


----------



## Sinwerm

Enjoy bro !


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ti, glad you like them, now all you need is an reference balanced DAC design to go with the B22 and HD800. Do you have any ideias about who could design one??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice idea.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice idea._

 

X2! A reference class DAC !!! Yea


----------



## wap32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GWorlDofSPACE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X2! A reference class DAC !!! Yea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Come on people, let amb work at his own pace and enjoy his new HD800 for now.


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wap32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Come on people, let amb work at his own pace and enjoy his new HD800 for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm sure he will do both... work at his own pace and enjoy his present; or he might even enjoy his present while he's working at his own pace.


----------



## IPodPJ

Be patient. Good things come to those who wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (except for the iPad gang -- they got screwed.)


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wap32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Come on people, let amb work at his own pace and enjoy his new HD800 for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am shore Ti does what he likes to do. So no one is pushing him for anything. We were just dreaming.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Be patient. Good things come to those who wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (except for the iPad gang -- they got screwed.)_

 

TRUE...


----------



## Mr.Duck

Let's get a pic here of Ti Kan listening to the new headphones with a big smile on his face


----------



## aloksatoor

x2 on a pic


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

X3


----------



## steven2992

x4


----------



## ruZZ.il

hmph. I missed this..
 Been rather busy with studies, etc. My final project in real time gps tracking has kept my soldering needs at bay with something else  
 Nonetheless, Ti, I highly value your contributions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ENOJOY THEM CANS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I <3 head-fi community. RZPKT, guys!


----------



## IPodPJ

*Just wanted to let you know that the remaining balance from this effort was $22.44. As stated earlier, it was to be donated to the Red Cross, which has just been done.*

From the receipt:

 Transaction Date: 2/6/10
 Amount: $22.44
 Payment type: Credit Card
 Credit Card Number: ****************
 Gift Amount: $22.44
 Tax-deductible amount: $22.44
 This organization's tax ID is: 53-0196605
 Tracking Code: 1555-7631-1-3274668-355****


----------



## mattcalf

A nice conclusion to a great gesture.

 Thanks Ipod!


----------



## johnwmclean

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mattcalf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A nice conclusion to a great gesture.

 Thanks Ipod!_

 

X 2


----------



## Anonanimal

X3, thanks man


----------



## amb

Just an update to say that HD800 is sounding better than ever... I'm going through my music library playing various things and discovering new things I've not noticed before -- particularly a holographic, 3D-like image on some recordings. Simply extraordinary.

 Thanks everyone, it's not just a new headphone. It's a new experience.


----------



## El_Doug

Glad you like it!


----------



## oneplustwo

hmm... holographic, 3D-like image? maybe I need to start saving my pennies.


----------



## mrarroyo

Good that you are enjoying them. Cheers!


----------



## IPodPJ

That's great, Ti. You should hear what they sound like balanced, err, rather bridged.


----------



## amb

That's the eventual plan...


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oneplustwo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm... holographic, 3D-like image? maybe I need to start saving my pennies._

 

Hmmm mee tooo.


----------



## amb

Sennheiser was really on to something when they combined the AKG K1000-like forward angled drivers, but with roomy earcups and large drivers (56mm diameter with 40mm magnet and 42mm voice coil). So what you have is the imaging benefits of the K1000 but without the shortcomings. Unlike the K1000, efficiency is good, bass is extended, and the earcups provide some acoustic isolation (even though it's an "open back" design).


----------



## fordgtlover

Nice - I'm thrilled that you like them. It's a real buzz to be part of something to give you a new experience.


----------



## TzeYang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sennheiser was really on to something when they combined the AKG K1000-like forward angled drivers, but with roomy earcups and large drivers (56mm diameter with 40mm magnet and 42mm voice coil). So what you have is the imaging benefits of the K1000 but without the shortcomings. Unlike the K1000, efficiency is good, bass is extended, and the earcups provide some acoustic isolation (even though it's an "open back" design)._

 

rare to see you post liek that.


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oneplustwo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm... holographic, 3D-like image? maybe I need to start saving my pennies._

 

it never ends. as soon as you can afford the 3d stuff, they will come out with 4d.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TzeYang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rare to see you post liek that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A revelation whit HD800!!! This happened to me five years ago when I listened to my K-701 for the first time.
 The new 800s are really a big big step from 600s...


----------



## amb

A very nice package arrived from Australia today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Thanks johnwmclean for making it, and once again thanks to everyone that contributed to this wonderful gift. I am loving it, and more than that, I feel all your love too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: for larger versions of these pics click here and here.


----------



## fordgtlover

Nice touch


----------



## krmathis

What a nice surprise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...and a great way to wrap it all up.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

oh wow, thats really cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you're still enjoying the hd800's


----------



## amphead

A beautiful award plaque to back up those stunning Senns! Good work by all involved and veerrry generous.


----------



## IPodPJ

That's a really bad picture. Here is one Johnwmclean took before he mailed it out. I asked him if he could do this and he turned around this awesome piece in a day. Again, great work John!


----------



## johnwmclean

Thankyou Ti and PJ it was pure pleasure, thanks must also extend to PScal and trumbldw for their super fast contributions towards the certificate.


----------



## fishski13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *johnwmclean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thankyou Ti and PJ it was pure pleasure, thanks must also extend to PScal and trumbldw for their super fast contributions towards the certificate._

 

the plaque is perfect!


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a really bad picture._

 

I knew it, I knew it! we shoulda got him a camera instead.

 amb: wrap up the phones and send them back and we'll re-run this thing, but pick ya out a nice camera instead.


 (hello? hello?? where'd everyone go?)


----------



## IPodPJ

The best camera you can get for the price is the Sony Alpha A230. I got it for $389 from J&R. I think Ti's on his own with that one.


----------



## wink

Great Picture, John.
 Thanks to AMB for making it possible.......


----------



## AffeX

Niiiice work, John! Great finish and very fitting for the HD800, that's also nicely blended into the background. And the words, man....no doubt Ti deserves it all!


----------



## ruZZ.il

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a really bad picture...._

 

Harsh. He's either been spending his free time keeping us happy (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) or getting his groove on in some psychedelic lighting with them new cans, rather than fiddling with white balance. Besides, Who needs white balance when you have an *audio* museum in your house? 

 Again: Rzpkt, head-fi!


----------



## mideel

Shameless bump from the dead, but I need to really say thank you Ti Kan (headwize, head-fi and the DIY audio community in general included). I just finished building my first DIY amp, CK2III. The documentation from AMB labs was impeccable, the posts here and on headwize were really helpful in troubleshooting the amp (I had faulty wiring and cold solder joints on the pot). 
 For the money CK2III just cant be beat, this really puts my Audio-gd compass to shame, no contest. My only regret is that I have to give this away, since I built this amp for a friend as a present.
 Enjoy your HD800 and keep up the good work.


----------



## amb

You're welcome mideel, credit must also go to runeight (Alex Cavalli) who worked with me to make the CK²III possible, and to Benny Jørgensen for the original Kumisa III on which the CK²III is derived.


----------



## Beefy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_credit must also go to runeight (Alex Cavalli) who worked with me to make the CK²III possible_

 

Alex got some phones for that too, didn't he?


----------



## 12345142

We should do something like this for |joker|, I think.
   
  Anyone?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Who is he?


----------



## 12345142

Ouch. I guess it makes sense, though, seeing as most of you only browse the 'High-end' forums. You've one amazing setup for a 'starving student,' by the way.
  
  Quote: 





lil' knight said:


> Who is he?


----------



## nikongod

Actually, a large number of the people who contributed to Ti's gift have stopped visiting Head-fi at all.
  
  Quote: 





12345142 said:


> Ouch. I guess it makes sense, though, seeing as most of you only browse the 'High-end' forums. You've one amazing setup for a 'starving student,' by the way.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## peppe

Quote: 





12345142 said:


> Ouch. I guess it makes sense, though, seeing as most of you only browse the 'High-end' forums. You've one amazing setup for a 'starving student,' by the way.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 


  Who reads every sub-form?
   
  I did a search for 'Joker', http://www.head-fi.org/user/ljokerl .
   
  It appears he gives a lot of support in the IEM sub form.  If you want to take up a collection to get him some gear for his contribution to that community start a thread in that forum. 
   
  Ti, the man behind AMB Labs, has given immeasurable amount to the DIY community designing and supporting several commercial quality DIY amps, power sources, and accessories.
   
  For Joker you may want to consider selecting a high end IEM as he/she probably would have little use for an HD800 full size headphone.


----------



## balderon

Quote:  





> For Joker you may want to consider selecting a *high end IEM* as he/she probably would have little use for an HD800 full size headphone.


 
   
  I think finding a IEM for |Joker| would be challenging as he probably has reviewed most if not all of them.


----------

